# Forenregeln - Zensur



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

Darf ein Forenbetreiber in den Forenregeln behaupten es kämen Befürworter wie auch Gegner zu Wort, dann aber die eine Seite knallhart zensieren (Beiträge willkürlich löschen, keine Freigabe ohne vorherige Überprüfung durch den Moderator etc.) und im Grunde fast nur die andere Seite zu Wort kommen lassen?

Damit erzeugt der Forenbetreiber fälschlicherweise den Anschein, das Forum sei Objektiv, was es jedoch nicht ist. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit gegen diese Irreführung vorzugehen und den Betreiber zu verpflichten offenzulegen, dass kritische Beiträge zu seinen Thesen zensiert und gelöscht werden und das es desshalb im Grunde nur als einseitiges Diskussionsforum für die eine Seite gedacht ist?


----------



## Kalle59 (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*

Das Thema ist so alt wie das Internet :wall: Derjenige, der sich nicht "verstanden" fühlt zieht gleich vom Leder, Stichwort Willkür.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Forum, eine sachliche Diskussion, auch kontrovers, wird hier gerne gesehen.


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Darf ein Forenbetreiber ....?


Andere Frage: darf ein Kneiper einen Gast aus dem eigenen Lokal schmeißen, nur weil ihm dessen Nase nicht passt? Antwort: JA!


----------



## stieglitz (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Reducal schrieb:


> Andere Frage: darf ein Kneiper einen Gast aus dem eigenen Lokal schmeißen, nur weil ihm dessen Nase nicht passt? Antwort: JA!



Hast du dich schon mal mit dem "Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz" (AGG)
auseinander gesetzt?


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Darf ein Forenbetreiber in den Forenregeln behaupten es kämen Befürworter wie auch Gegner zu Wort, dann aber die eine Seite knallhart zensieren (Beiträge willkürlich löschen, keine Freigabe ohne vorherige Überprüfung durch den Moderator etc.) und im Grunde fast nur die andere Seite zu Wort kommen lassen?
> 
> Damit erzeugt der Forenbetreiber fälschlicherweise den Anschein, das Forum sei Objektiv, was es jedoch nicht ist. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit gegen diese Irreführung vorzugehen und den Betreiber zu verpflichten offenzulegen, dass kritische Beiträge zu seinen Thesen zensiert und gelöscht werden und das es desshalb im Grunde nur als einseitiges Diskussionsforum für die eine Seite gedacht ist?


Um welches Forum gehts denn überhaupt?


----------



## Schau (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Reducal schrieb:


> Andere Frage: darf ein Kneiper einen Gast aus dem eigenen Lokal schmeißen, nur weil ihm dessen Nase nicht passt? Antwort: JA!




Noch eine Frage: Was passiert den mit Wirt, wenn er öfters Gäste aus dem eigenen Lokal schmeißt, nur weil das Gesicht nicht passt ?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Schau schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Was passiert den mit Wirt, wenn er öfters Gäste aus dem eigenen Lokal schmeißt, nur weil das Gesicht nicht passt ?



Dem gehen irgendwann die Gäste aus? Meinjanur.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Der Jurist (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Darf ein Forenbetreiber in den Forenregeln behaupten es kämen Befürworter wie auch Gegner zu Wort, dann aber die eine Seite knallhart zensieren (Beiträge willkürlich löschen, keine Freigabe ohne vorherige Überprüfung durch den Moderator etc.) und im Grunde fast nur die andere Seite zu Wort kommen lassen? ...


Ja, denn er bestimmt die Tendenz.

Und komme mir keiner mit Art. 5 GG der gilt nur gegen die Obrigkeit, also nur die Obrigkeit darf keine Zensur üben. Privat Herausgeber von Zeitungen, Radiosendungen, Fernsehsendern und auch Internet-Foren schon, übrigens wegen der Veröffentlichungsfreiheit können die sich sogar auf Art. 5 GG berufen.



> Artikel 5
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Darf ein Forenbetreiber in den Forenregeln behaupten es kämen Befürworter wie auch Gegner zu Wort, dann aber die eine Seite knallhart zensieren (Beiträge willkürlich löschen, keine Freigabe ohne vorherige Überprüfung durch den Moderator etc.) und im Grunde fast nur die andere Seite zu Wort kommen lassen?
> 
> Damit erzeugt der Forenbetreiber fälschlicherweise den Anschein, das Forum sei Objektiv, was es jedoch nicht ist. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit gegen diese Irreführung vorzugehen und den Betreiber zu verpflichten offenzulegen, dass kritische Beiträge zu seinen Thesen zensiert und gelöscht werden und das es desshalb im Grunde nur als einseitiges Diskussionsforum für die eine Seite gedacht ist?



Da gibts ne ganz einfach Lösung: Schreib in jenem Forum einfach unter jeden deiner Beiträge deine ladungsfähige Anschrift, bzw. teile diese dem Betreiber mit. Dann kann der Betreiber nämlich einfach jegliche zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche Dritter (kostenpflichtige Abmahnung, Schadensersatzanspruch, Unterlassungserklärung, Übernahme der gegnerischen Anwaltskosten im vierstelligen Bereich etc.) direkt an dich weiterleiten. Und für Strafrechtliche gilt das gleiche: Bei Ermittlungsverfahren können sich die Behörden dann einfach an direkt an dich wenden. Und schon gibts keine "Zensur" mehr. So einfach ist das...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (8 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*

Auch ein Forenbetreiber sollte uneingeschränkt von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen können (müssen), Gäste haben sich überall an Regeln zu halten und das ist nicht nur eine Frage des Anstands. Niemand darf gezwungen sein den eigenen Kopf für die Hirnausblasungen Anderer hinzuhalten.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Auch ein Forenbetreiber sollte uneingeschränkt von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen können (müssen), Gäste haben sich überall an Regeln zu halten und das ist nicht nur eine Frage des Anstands. Niemand darf gezwungen sein den eigenen Kopf für die Hirnausblasungen Anderer hinzuhalten.


Auch das gilt uneingeschränkt.


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Forenregeln - Zensur*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Hast du dich schon mal mit dem "Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz" (AGG) auseinander gesetzt?


:gruebel: 
Für Meinungsäußerungen??
Oder wegen "Nase-Nichtgefallen"?


----------

